# Seeking DTG garment printer in New Zealand



## msteehee (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello there,

I am looking to outsource my printing to a DTG printer in New Zealand. 

In terms of print quality, which printer is the best? I have been looking at the DTG Viper and Brother GT-782. I run a small but high end fashion label so quality is really important. 

Any help will be very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

NeoFlex = Amazing print quality


----------



## msteehee (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for posting.

So this is superior to the Viper and Brother?

Wondering if you knew printers in New Zealand?

Thanks!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

msteehee said:


> Wow! Thanks for posting.
> 
> So this is superior to the Viper and Brother?


I'm afraid I can't comment on that as I have no experience of either printer. All I can say is, that from personal experience as an owner/end user, the NeoFlex produces amazing print quality from an equally amazing NeoRip Pro software.



msteehee said:


> Wondering if you knew printers in New Zealand?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, I can't help - I probably couldn't be much further away  but I'm sure someone with be able to help.

John


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

Check this out also


----------

